# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Flux  all in one in 3d khắc laser và quét 3d (sưu tầm)

## Mr.L

Flux là một thiết bị all-in-one được thiết kế dưới dạng mô đun gồm các chức năng in 3D, quét 3D và khắc laser. Tất cả các thành phần có thể được lắp ghép, tháo rời tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng của người dùng và có thể giao tiếp với thiết bị di động qua kết nối Bluetooth để trao đổi thông tin. Đây là dự án do nhóm sinh viên đến từ Đài Loan phát triển và đang được gây quỹ trên trang Kickstarter, cho đặt hàng trước với giá từ 499 đô la.

Nhóm phát triển cho biết máy in 3D Flux sử dụng động cơ bước độ phân giải cao cho phép in ra các vật thể với độ cao mỗi lớp là 0,05 mm và độ phân giải 2 trục XY là 0,02 mm. Flux hỗ trợ in ra vật thể có chiều cao tối đa 18 cm và đường kính 17 cm với tốc độ in cực đại vào khoảng 100 mm/s. Đồng thời, trong quá trình in, vật thể liên tục được làm mát bởi 3 quạt gió giúp tăng độ chính xác khi in và giảm nguy cơ nhiệt độ tăng quá cao ảnh hưởng tới độ sắc xảo của vật thể.

flux-cheap-3d-printer. ​

Để chuyển từ chế độ in sang quét 3D, bạn chỉ cần tháo lớp đế bằng nhựa ra và để lộ cảm biến CMOS 1.3MP bên dưới. Đây là bộ phận có nhiệm vụ quét các vật thể nhỏ với chiều cao tối đa là 8 cm và đường lính 14 cm. Còn lại là mô đun khắc laser có thể tháo lắp thay thế cho mô đun in 3D. Bên trong mô đun có tích hợp đầu laser công suất 200 mW cho phép người dùng khắc lên nhiều bề mặt khác nhau bao gồm cả thức ăn (thịt, bánh mì, rau quả,...), gỗ, nhựa, da và các vật liệu mỏng như giấy hoặc bìa các tông.

Theo thông tin từ nhóm phát triển, người dùng có thể dễ dàng tháo lắp các mô đun một cách nhanh chóng và dễ dàng mà không cần sử dụng bất cứ công cụ nào khác. Các mô đun sẽ tự đính vào giàn khung của thiết bị bởi các nam châm. Bên cạnh đó, Flux có thể trao đổi thông tin với smartphone hoặc các thiết bị khác thông qua kết nối Bluetooth để download và chia sẻ các thiết kế lên chợ ứng dụng trực tuyến. Đồng thời, người dùng cũng có thể gởi mẫu in hoặc khắc tới thiết bị và điều khiển bằng smartphone. Flux còn đi kèm với bộ ứng dụng trên máy tính để thiết kế các mô hình phức tạp hơn.

HIện tại, Flux đang được gây quỹ trên trang khởi nghiệp Kickstarter với mục tiêu là 100.000 đô la. Khi ủng hộ số tiền 499 đô la, bạn sẽ nhận được bộ thiết bị Flux ngay khi nhóm hoàn thiện các chức năng in và quét 3D. Nếu bỏ ra 679 đô la, bạn sẽ có thêm chức năng khắc laser và dự kiến sản phẩm được gởi đi vào tháng 7 năm 2015.



(trích nguồn tinhte.vn)

----------

elenercom, haianhelectric, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------

